# Photography around the world



## lironshimoni (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,
My name is Ron Simon and I am en Israeli photographer. I would like to invite you to visit my website that contains galeries from Israel, Egypt, Holand, Turky, Japan, Cambodia, India, Thailand, Burma and more...
I'd like to now what you think about my work
http://www.lironsimon.com
Thank's


----------



## pmburden (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice site - A bit slow to load the first page tho


----------

